# T-shirts with Swarvoski Crystals



## yusufu17 (May 14, 2008)

I am looking to do 100 t-shirts with Swarvoski Crystals. Can anyone recommend a company for me? I am looking for a company with a website.

Thanks


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you after transfers or a supplier of loose crystals?

If it's ready made transfers, there are a couple of providers that are members of the forum.

You could try regaliarags.com / dazzlingdesignsinc.com / therhinestoneguy.com / rhinestonerevival.com just to name a few.

I'd give you my company name but I don't have a website up and running yet plus I'm in Australia.

To order loose Hot Fix Swarovski crystals you could try 
therhinestoneguy.com / harmanbeads.com / kgottfriedinc.com / merchantsoverseas.com.

That's only a few but plenty to get you started in the right direction.

Of course there are lots more but I've found all of these to be very good and very helpful.


----------

